# John Deere mowers



## Saucydog (Apr 3, 2008)

Anybody here have any experience(good or bad) with the 100 series Deere ride-on mowers?I just ordered myself a LA165 because the Husqvarnas were too much$$$ and Stihl doesn't make one.I researched all makes and models, the Deere came out on top $ for $ in my neck of the woods.I'm just curious as to what kind of luck that folks may have had with these mowers...thanks.


----------



## johnha (Apr 4, 2008)

Why are you asking for opinions *after* you've ordered one?


----------



## fullbore (Apr 5, 2008)

I just sold my LA110 and will be picking up an X500 tomorrow. The 100 series mowers are ok but they are just that, mowers. I had less than 5 hours on the mower and decided to buy a garden tractor since traction was a major problem on my "ski slope" property. For the $$ the 100 series are ok but they are not a heavy duty machine.


----------



## goblin (Apr 8, 2008)

24hp _is_ a garden tractor in my opinion. The problem(s) I have with the Deere's is that A) they no longer are made by Deere (so you pay extra $$$ for just the name), and B) I certainly don't want all of those bells and whistles on a machine that will get used and abused on the farm. It's OK if all you're doing is cutting grass, but in my opinion (again) the simpler the better....less things to break and easier to fix myself which translates to less 'down time'.
For example...'electric PTO'? I'll stick with the simple and reliable mechanical pulley system engaged by a lever. Hour meter? Dummy lights for service reminder? No thanks, I change the oil when it needs it and grease the fittings, etc at the same time. That other stuff is just to get the Deere back into the shop for $$$ 'service'.

http://www.deere.com/specsapp/Custo...elName=LA165 Lawn Tractor&tM=HO&pNbr=SKG20448


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 8, 2008)

goblin said:


> 24hp _is_ a garden tractor in my opinion. The problem(s) I have with the Deere's is that A) they no longer are made by Deere (so you pay extra $$$ for just the name), and B) I certainly don't want all of those bells and whistles on a machine that will get used and abused on the farm. It's OK if all you're doing is cutting grass, but in my opinion (again) the simpler the better....less things to break and easier to fix myself which translates to less 'down time'.
> For example...'electric PTO'? I'll stick with the simple and reliable mechanical pulley system engaged by a lever. Hour meter? Dummy lights for service reminder? No thanks, I change the oil when it needs it and grease the fittings, etc at the same time. That other stuff is just to get the Deere back into the shop for $$$ 'service'.
> 
> http://www.deere.com/specsapp/Custo...elName=LA165 Lawn Tractor&tM=HO&pNbr=SKG20448



I agree very much with the first part!!! The "L" series is really nothing more than Murray rebadged!!!!
24hp (if that really is what that overratted B&S motor puts out) is just enough power to lt that weak framed mower tear itself apart!!!
If you are willing to step up and buy the "X" series mowers, you get a good mower, not sure it's worth the price anymore though. It seems they have really let quality slide in search of a dollar.
The electric PTO really is a lot better and more durable than it used to be. You don't wear out the pulleys nearly as quickly, and they last a lot longer than I even expected.

As for the "crap", yeah, it's a waste, but it seems they are putting it on all of them now.


----------



## cjk (Apr 8, 2008)

goblin said:


> 24hp _is_ a garden tractor in my opinion. The problem(s) I have with the Deere's is that A) they no longer are made by Deere (so you pay extra $$$ for just the name), and B) I certainly don't want all of those bells and whistles on a machine that will get used and abused on the farm. It's OK if all you're doing is cutting grass, but in my opinion (again) the simpler the better....less things to break and easier to fix myself which translates to less 'down time'.
> For example...'electric PTO'? I'll stick with the simple and reliable mechanical pulley system engaged by a lever. Hour meter? Dummy lights for service reminder? No thanks, I change the oil when it needs it and grease the fittings, etc at the same time. That other stuff is just to get the Deere back into the shop for $$$ 'service'.
> 
> http://www.deere.com/specsapp/Custo...elName=LA165 Lawn Tractor&tM=HO&pNbr=SKG20448



The "L" series tractors are made in Greenville TN by John Deere.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/compinfo/media/pdf/publications/jd_journal/jdjournal_2ndq_2005.pdf

The info you are looking for starts on page 7.


----------



## Saucydog (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for that info cjk;it's a nice feeling to know the "L" series isn't made in Taiwan.


----------

